# Lightroom CC is not syncing photos



## Bill Bruner (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm a new member and this is my 1st thread (question) so don't laugh.
   I've been a LR user for 8 years. I just experienced a strange issues and cannot fix it.
I have Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 and Mac OS Sierra 10.12.5
    My Collections will NOT sync. I call myself trying all the normal reset tricks...logout/login...shut down/restart and and nothing seems to work. Some google search says to close my "sync.lrdat" file, but I have been unable to find it.
    Any thoughts.
  Bill


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Bill, welcome to the forum!

Don't worry, there's no such thing as a stupid question around here.

In that preferences dialog, can you click the arrow next to Sync Activity at the bottom so we can see whether that's an error message?

And also, click on the Identity Plate to show the Activity Center, just to make sure it's not paused...


----------

